

Tell HN: I'm on DotNetRocks talking about my two products - viggity

So I've been working on two products for the past 18 months, I've had decent traffic since I launched in October but am already seeing a nice spike in traffic from my DotNetRocks episode.<p>The first project is called Nitriq, it is a static code analysis tool for .Net. The second is Atomiq, it finds all the places where someone has copy and pasted code in your own projects. We originally had them priced higher but we recently lowered the prices to the $30-$40 range to make it an easy pill to swallow. I'm super stoked about the episode and I wanted to share it all with you. I've been reading HN for about two years now, thanks for all the great articles.<p>Links:<p>http://www.dotnetrocks.com/default.aspx?showNum=567<p>http://www.nitriq.com<p>http://www.getatomiq.com
======
ScottWhigham
Awesome - hope it works out well for you :)

I went on the site and I'm trying to figure this out: are you a developer who
works for "Nimble Pros" or did you just sign a distro deal with "Nimble Pros"?
I found it confusing going to two "different yet related" websites, seeing the
same "Nimble Pros" logo on each (neither obviously clickable), going to the NP
website, and then not seeing your name. Or maybe I missed it?

------
viggity
Clickable links:

<http://www.dotnetrocks.com/default.aspx?showNum=567>

<http://www.nitriq.com>

<http://www.getatomiq.com>

